# anobody got pic's of 2 15's in a gbody trunk with 3pump 6 batts setup thanks



## frost1085 (May 20, 2010)

wassup homies just wanted to see if there was any pictures of 2 15" subs in a gbody trunk with a 3 pump set up maybe 6 batts im lookin into doing it and just wanted to see if it will work thanks. i no the box will have to be custom. thanks again homies. my car is a 81 malibu


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

frost1085 said:


> wassup homies just wanted to see if there was any pictures of 2 15" subs in a gbody trunk with a 3 pump set up maybe 6 batts im lookin into doing it and just wanted to see if it will work thanks. i no the box will have to be custom. thanks again homies. my car is a 81 malibu


Not enough air space imo. .

You're better off with one good ass 15 or two decent 12's. .


----------



## frost1085 (May 20, 2010)

ok thanks homie. now gotta find one


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

frost1085 said:


> ok thanks homie. now gotta find one


Get a Sundown Audio 15, probly the best bang you'll get for your buck. .

If you wanna go a little more mainstream get a Solo X. .I think those run around 2,500 rms for the 10's and 12's and like 5000 for the 15s. .


----------



## frost1085 (May 20, 2010)

ok cool thanks homie appreciate the info/help


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## frost1085 (May 20, 2010)

[h=1]KICKER S15L74 15" 4000W 4-Ohm Car Subwoofers L7 Solo Baric Subs+ 5000W Amp[/h]
do u think this speaker is any good compared to the other 2 u names?


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.kicker.com/box_building_hints

Usually when you're looking at box specs it'll tell you the dimensions you should build your box to. .

Take those dimensions and measure your trunk space to see if you can build a custom box to match specifications. .


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

frost1085 said:


> *KICKER S15L74 15" 4000W 4-Ohm Car Subwoofers L7 Solo Baric Subs+ 5000W Amp*
> 
> 
> do u think this speaker is any good compared to the other 2 u names?


nope. And forget those amps


----------



## frost1085 (May 20, 2010)

Airborne said:


> nope. And forget those amps


fashow, i did have a set years ago of the l7's and power acoustic 5500watt amp and big capacitor. and my lil bro had the eye candy ipipes and his set up was louder then my setup. both were 15's didn't no if it was because my trunk was smaller or not though. thats when i traded my stuff and got hydro's installed. so yea i think imma most deff gonna stay away from them lol


----------



## frost1085 (May 20, 2010)

MinieMe209 said:


> http://www.kicker.com/box_building_hints
> 
> Usually when you're looking at box specs it'll tell you the dimensions you should build your box to. .
> 
> Take those dimensions and measure your trunk space to see if you can build a custom box to match specifications. .



ok will do homie thanks


----------



## frost1085 (May 20, 2010)

here are the last 2 subs ill ask about, *Power Acoustik MOFO-152X-*


Max Power: 3000 Watts
RMS Power: 1500 Watts
Dual 2 Ohm
Efficiency: 87 dB
Royal Blue Finish w/ Diamond Cut Accents
Die Cast Aluminum Voice Coil Heatsink
Non Pressed Pulp Cone
Polyether Foam Surround
2.5" 4 Layer Voice Coil With Anodized Aluminum Former
Dual Poly Cotton Spiders
Die Cast Aluminum Frame
373 Oz Motor Weight
Vented Pole Piece
Mounting Depth: 8.2"
Nickel Plated 8 Ga. Compression Terminals
Product Condition: Brand New
Part Number: MOFO-152X






or 





Audiopipe TXXBD315 Subwoofer-

TXXBD315:


 Power Handling:
 Peak: 4800 Watts Set / 2400 Watts Each
 RMS: 2400 Watts Set / 1200 Watts Each

Frequency Response : 18-800 Hz
Sensitivity : 97dB
Voice Coil : 3.3” 4 Layer
Impedance : 2 x 4 Ohms
Magnet : 220 Oz
Mounting Depth : 219mm (8 5/8")
Dual Voice Coil TIL
Powered Black Paint Aluminum Basket
Patent Pipe Multi-Connect Terminal
Triple-stacked Magnet
 1 Year Warranty


----------



## frost1085 (May 20, 2010)

blue ones are the mofo's.


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Go with Sundown Audio, that me all you'll need is 1 15. .


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.sundownaudio.com/index.php/products/subwoofers/item/ns-v3.html


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

MinieMe209 said:


> Not enough air space imo. .
> 
> You're better off with one good ass 15 or two decent 12's. .


yup :thumbsup: had 2 in my cutlass but 1 15" with a proper box sounded a shitload better.


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Peezy_420 said:


> yup :thumbsup: had 2 in my cutlass but 1 15" with a proper box sounded a shitload better.


Smca. .


No but for reals a lot of people think just having speakers makes it loud not realizing speakers make noise off of the air they move. .


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

******


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

:happysad:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Frost....NOTHING you have posted is worth spending your money on. It's all swap meat garbage that is only good for taking a leak on. Post your "budget" and you will get some solid advice


----------



## frost1085 (May 20, 2010)

79 cutty said:


> Frost....NOTHING you have posted is worth spending your money on. It's all swap meat garbage that is only good for taking a leak on. Post your "budget" and you will get some solid advice


lmao, im leaning towards the sundown set up. gotta have my homie check out my trunk and see how we can mount these pumps. right now i have 3 pumps 12 batts. gonna go to 6 batts. thanks for all the help homies appreciated the help


----------

